# East TN Tailwaters



## jtf (Apr 22, 2018)

This is a photo from last fall fishing in the release of a couple dams west of Knoxville. Didn't have it electronic, snapped a picture of a picture.

Any members here that fish the tail races? There was quite an array of metal boats in ocean wave flows at full generation. Here's another from one of our drift boats in a tailwater. That's either a stream bred brown or was stocked as a fingerling.

I'd like to learn more about Arkansas rivers and make a trip next winter, maybe under Bull Shoals. Don't know enough about the water.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh Ho! Great photos. Very healthy looking fish. Look at the tail on that brown trout!!

I've never fished in a tailrace.


----------



## jtf (Apr 24, 2018)

Healthy fish all around. The browns were reproducing until back to back droughts led the DWR to stock fingerlings. Now it is full of grown hold-overs. The stripers are stocked...and GROW! Good water, plenty of forage.

I sure would appreciate a member from Missouri/Arkansas giving me a heads up on the winter tailwater. Have a jet jon or a drift boat I could haul out.


----------

